# Best Bareback Photo Contest



## DoubleS

Just one class: Best Bareback Photo.
Pick ONE of your best bareback shots and post it. I don't care if you're jumping, galloping, rearing, standing, trotting, or falling off! Anything! We'll pick the top 3 that stand out the most. 
Prize: We will edit the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place photos and post the winners on this thread!
PM me if you want to be a co-judge with me. I would like 2 more judges 
Go!


----------



## arilovesmatilda

Best part is she isnt trained Thats me and my mare in the training process!


----------



## Horses4Healing

Here is my photo. Its not the best quality, but its still a good moment between horses and rider.


----------



## Oldhorselady

My crazy QH and me!!!


----------



## DoubleS

I can't see either of your photos, horses4healing and oldhorselady! Maybe it's just my computer??


----------



## SorrelHorse

Snow day!


----------



## Horses4Healing

DoubleS said:


> I can't see either of your photos, horses4healing and oldhorselady! Maybe it's just my computer??


hmmm I can see both of ours....wonder what's up with that?


----------



## Oldhorselady

DoubleS said:


> I can't see either of your photos, horses4healing and oldhorselady! Maybe it's just my computer??


Hmmmm...not sure...I still see them!


----------



## itsmeaghan

my little man


----------



## DoubleS

Oldhorselady said:


> Hmmmm...not sure...I still see them!


 I can see yours now! Idk what was weird with my computer but it's better now!!  It's cute!


----------



## CLaPorte432

DRUMRUNNER!!!! Where are you!?!?!?!?!


----------



## DrumRunner

CLaPorte432 said:


> DRUMRUNNER!!!! Where are you!?!?!?!?!


:rofl: I'm not sure which one to use!!


----------



## Poseidon

This is from almost 3 years ago, but it's Poseidon rather than my own fatty.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

i think it is your computer because i can see them



DoubleS said:


> I can't see either of your photos, horses4healing and oldhorselady! Maybe it's just my computer??


----------



## JadenAndGagesMom

This is me my first time bareback on Anna! I want to do it more but I'm still so green and inexperienced... I didn't want the next picture be of me falling off!!! We'll get there though


----------



## DrumRunner

Alright, alright..I picked one.


----------



## SunsettersGirl

where are all of your guyses helmets?


----------



## DrumRunner

I don't wear a helmet..ever.. Personal preference..


----------



## WesternBella

Wow! Not one helmet!! lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DoubleS

Horses4Healing said:


> Here is my photo. Its not the best quality, but its still a good moment between horses and rider.


Ok I can see yours now.
idk what was up. 
Works now though!


----------



## Oldhorselady

DrumRunner said:


> Alright, alright..I picked one.


Beautiful DR....I wish I was younger when I learned about how much I love horses. My picture on Cheyanne was the last time I was ever on her back due to her knee injury....she is permanently retired now. You look great girl!


----------



## DrumRunner

Oldhorselady said:


> Beautiful DR....I wish I was younger when I learned about how much I love horses. My picture on Cheyanne was the last time I was ever on her back due to her knee injury....she is permanently retired now. You look great girl!


Thank you! I've been riding my whole life, but I don't think anyone will ever know it all, I still love learning new things I can try with my little horse crew.. The horse in the picture is my mare, Lark, she's one of my main barrel horses but she's also the sweetest and most laid back of my crew..lol I'm sure you can tell.

I'm sorry to hear about your girl, at least you still have her in your life and she can be a lover and pasture supervisor..


----------



## Kyro

Wow, everyone has such beautiful photos! I envy you guys! My horse is still green so I haven't done much bareback riding with her yet. I do have one though...

This is Starrys first bareback ride, hence the helmet  she is the first horse that I really truly love.


----------



## stingerscricket

Here's me on Cricket bareback on a hot summer day.


----------



## QHriderKE

This is one of many shots I have...


----------



## Ink

OK here's mine:










I'm the one on the far right who looks like I'm about to fall off. Hopefully the other two won't get mad at me for posting this, but you can't really see their face so it should be ok right? :lol:


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Here is a pic of me and my 20yr old gelding Shadow, we do this often...


----------



## CLaPorte432

DrumRunner said:


> Alright, alright..I picked one.


Best. Photo. Ever.


----------



## DrumRunner

LOL Thanks...I may look like I'm cool and calm but on the inside I was like "Lark, I swear..If I fall and die..okay, please don't move..Just stay.."


----------



## Conrad And Freddie

Here is my entry! This photo was taken on Freddies 11th birthday (yes, I celebrate my horses birthday....) during the "Tomato and Spoon Race" (we weren't allowed to use eggs). Freddie and I won one race, my brother and sister won the other and then Freddie and I won the last one


----------



## Conrad And Freddie

*excuse my posture... I was laughing my but off watching my brother and sister piggie back each other, it was so funny!*


----------



## horseandme

I am defintallyyyyy getting a new picture tomarrow. I justt relized that I only have one of me riding my boy bareback :O. tragic.


----------



## Dressage10135

This is me on my old gelding Stacca..


----------



## DoubleS

Awesome everybody! Keep 'em coming! I'm hoping to close the contest on the 20th of June and have the results up by the 22nd! we'll PM the winners with their edited pic, too


----------



## gypsygirl

me and rhydian jumping 4 feet
yes im also barefoot =P


----------



## Lins

What can I say, I was going swimming lol 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternTale

gypsygirl said:


> me and rhydian jumping 4 feet
> yes im also barefoot =P


You.. Are.. AMAZING
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl

WesternTale said:


> You.. Are.. AMAZING
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


haha thanks ! she is a really good horse =]


----------



## BarrelBunny

Gah! I don't know which to pick!! ...ummm. I guess this one.  I fell asleep on Annie's back... on the 4th of July with crazy people setting off fireworks everywhere. That's probably the most BRILLIANT idea I've ever come up with... :rofl:


----------



## horsecrazygirl

how was your nap on your live mattress?:wink:




BarrelBunny said:


> Gah! I don't know which to pick!! ...ummm. I guess this one.  I fell asleep on Annie's back... on the 4th of July with crazy people setting off fireworks everywhere. That's probably the most BRILLIANT idea I've ever come up with... :rofl:
> View attachment 102332


----------



## BarrelBunny

horsecrazygirl said:


> how was your nap on your live mattress?:wink:


It was great! ...until my dad decided that it would be funny to entice her over with a bucket of grain. LOL I didn't fall off though! :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

hahahah i would have loved to see the look on your face when you woke up to a horse running for the rain. she didnt run did she?





BarrelBunny said:


> It was great! ...until my dad decided that it would be funny to entice her over with a bucket of grain. LOL I didn't fall off though! :wink:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GoldSahara

subbing, I love going bareback but I don't have any pics. I really need to get someone to take more picks of me on my horses.


----------



## BarrelBunny

Unfortunately, yes. Lol... Everyone was laughing at me as I clung to her butt for dear life lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90

here is my bareback photo


----------



## Horses4Healing

do we have a deadline? I know I already posted my picture, now I'm just curious.


----------



## DoubleS

^^ Good point! I set the deadline for today earlier in this thread...
The time has come for this contest to officially END!
*THIS CONTEST IS NOW CLOSED!*
THANK YOU FOR YOUR ENTRIES, THEY ARE ALL GREAT! I WILL PICK 3 WINNERS AND I WILL POST THEM HERE. YOU WILL ALSO GET A PM IF YOU ARE A WINNER, TOO! 
Thanks everybody!


----------



## horseandme

great pictures!


----------



## anndankev




----------



## anndankev

Oops, sorry. I only read the first page before posting.


----------



## EthanQ

Bob is a roping and barrel horse, but he thinks hesa hunter jumper when he tucks his toes up underneath him


----------



## EthanQ

oops didn't realize it was closed. oh well


----------



## Tux

Me with Tuxedo:


----------



## Tux

Oh, sorry, I didn't know it was closed either...


----------



## DoubleS

Great pics but we already decided the winners. Thanks for the entries, though!


----------



## DoubleS

*Results!*

AND THE RESULTS...

Honorable Mention: _Oldhorselady_!

3rd place: _DrumRunner_!

2nd place: _Ink_!

The *WINNER* of the HF Bareback Photo Contest:
_BarrelBunny _

Thanks for all the entries, they were all awesome, but the above were the best of the best . I will PM the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place people to make sure they see it .


----------



## Oldhorselady

Thanks for the recognition!! Congrats to the winners!! So many wonderful pictures.


----------



## BarrelBunny

Thanks!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

